# Hi-5 from Montreal



## Burns the Fire (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Happy to be back on the forums with my writer peeps after being side-tracked for a while. I am a writer and indie filmmaker busting it out on the web. I love the immediacy, contact and form of a blog. Using photos to illustrate text is the cheapest filmmaking I know. Video is coming. Life is full of mystery and surprise.

What about you??


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome back =)


----------



## tepelus (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome back. I came back too after having been away for a while. Wanted to see how the old pad has been up to.


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 19, 2012)

Bonjour, fellow Canadien!


----------



## Nickie (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello there, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Namba (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey there! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, Welcome!


----------



## Burns the Fire (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks, you guys. I'm diving in.


----------



## Becoming Mr. Martinez (Sep 21, 2012)

HELLO!!! MONTREAL IS ONE OF MY FAV CITIES!!!!! But gets too cold too quick..still a great place though....


----------



## Terry D (Sep 21, 2012)

> Life is full of mystery and surprise.
> 
> What about you??



I too am filled with mystery and surprise!

Not really.  I'm a boring old cuss.  Welcome to the forums, Burns the Fire.


----------



## Cran (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello *Burns the Fire*, and welcome (back) to WF.

I expect we'll be seeing you around the Visual Arts, Music, Theatre and Other Crafts forums, 
as well as in the Scripts area of Prose, yes?


----------



## Gumby (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------

